# Is anyone having issues with firefox since their last auto update?



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 6, 2012)

I was forced to update firefox a few days ago, but today all firefox has done is freeze on me like every two minutes. I'm using Chrome right now cause it got so annoying. 

I'm running a spybot scan but I think FF is bugged and I may need to re-install it?


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2012)

well try a re-install, but if that doesn't work perhaps try holding shift when opening firefox to enter firefox safe mode and disable all the plugins/extensions since it sounds likely one isn't compatible with the new firefox. see if it fixes the issue. if not, you can get a previous version here. let me know, i vaguely recall this happening to a friend of mine as well.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> well try a re-install, but if that doesn't work perhaps try holding shift when opening firefox to enter firefox safe mode and disable all the plugins/extensions since it sounds likely one isn't compatible with the new firefox. see if it fixes the issue. if not, you can get a previous version here. let me know, i vaguely recall this happening to a friend of mine as well.



Well, my spybot scan has finished and problems fixed, now firefox is operating much faster and no freezing yet. I dunno, maybe it was clogged with spy cookies or something?


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2012)

perhaps. glad it's fixed, though.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkNoctus said:


> perhaps. glad it's fixed, though.



It still does it, not as much though. And I just did a reinstall to make sure, see how things go.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 7, 2012)

Use Firefox Nightly instead. It's said to be unstable but I find it a lot more stable and it appears to use less memory. Firefox was locking up on me and Nightly hasn't done anything yet. Just a tip though, if you're on Windows, use the 32 bit version. The 64 bit eats 700+Mb for no reason.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope, I haven't noticed an increase in issues so far. The memory leak is still a pain in the ass though.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

Whats fire fox?


----------



## KingNow (Jan 7, 2012)

veeno said:


> Whats fire fox?


An internet browser, similar to Google Chrome and Internet Explorer.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

KingNow said:


> An internet browser, similar to Google Chrome and Internet Explorer.


Thanks comrade.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2012)

I appear to have fixed it. I ran it in safe mode and it ran as normal. It seems I had some add-ons installed that I don;t even remember installing, in fact I know I didn't, removed them, restarted firefox and I'm back to normal.

Apart from the odd glitch now and then but firefox has always had an odd glitch.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2012)

I never had problems with firefox. Good thing you fixed it, though. Those would have to be some shitty add-ons.


----------



## quark (Jan 8, 2012)

For some reason, my Firefox had been acting up ever since I got a new computer.  It'll just randomly shut down without any warning. I was thinking it was because I had too many tabs open, but I've had it shut down with only two tabs open.  Although lately it's been a bit more behaved.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2012)

Commiecomrade said:


> I never had problems with firefox. Good thing you fixed it, though. Those would have to be some shitty add-ons.



One add-on was called Pricegong, no idea what or where that came from. There were two more that I have no idea what or where they came from so removed them. all I have now is AVG safe search, Ant video down loader and Java.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2012)

2012, firefox


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> 2012, firefox



I'm using the latest version of FireFox. and it still freezes on me. I've been disabling pluigins and add-ons and it works for awhile then starts doing it again


----------



## shteev (Jan 8, 2012)

inb4 Chromefags.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 9, 2012)

Aside from having memory leaks using the 32bit version on Win7 64Bit (Note: 2GB Usage with 2 tabs). I can't see any other issues with FireFox.
Seriously contemplating using the Nightly build if it is that much better at containing the stupid leak.


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2012)

It's real easy to forget, but the first thing to check when Firefox goes pineapple-shaped on you is your add-ons/extensions.



Randy-Darkshade said:


> One add-on was called Pricegong, no idea what or where that came from. There were two more that I have no idea what or where they came from so removed them. all I have now is AVG safe search, Ant video down loader and Java.



Pricegong is adware/spyware.  If you scanned with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, it should've found it.


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 9, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> It's real easy to forget, but the first thing to check when Firefox goes pineapple-shaped on you is your add-ons/extensions.



I've removed a few of my add-ons. but before it was using atleast 150mb-200mb from launch steadily increasing over time. Flash pages such as a youtube video would send it to about 400mb and after say 3-4 hours it would be about 1.7gb-2gb.

Just installed Nightly  (current build - 12) already noticed a significant increase in responsiveness and less memory is being consumed.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

The only real issue I've had with firefox since about 6.0 is that the Gawker sites (Gawker, Gizmodo, LifeHacker, Jezebel, Jalopnik, etc) sometimes fail to load all the way. I'll either get a stuck transition or a static page, i.e. No link worky.

It seems to be somehow related to Adblock +.


----------

